
An Edo-Era Japanese World Map - Petiver
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-maps-that-helped-the-citizens-of-a-locked-country-see-the-world
======
acdha
It's neat seeing the progression over time:

The first world map published in Japan (1671 version of a 1645 map):
[http://www.wdl.org/en/item/11851/#ddc=912&languages=jpn](http://www.wdl.org/en/item/11851/#ddc=912&languages=jpn)

1785: [http://www.wdl.org/en/item/14749/](http://www.wdl.org/en/item/14749/)

1816: [http://www.wdl.org/en/item/11838/](http://www.wdl.org/en/item/11838/)

People of Many Nations (early 1800s):
[http://www.wdl.org/en/item/4353/](http://www.wdl.org/en/item/4353/)

